# It's been awhile



## raeleigh26 (Dec 21, 2017)

A long while, geesh. My profile pic is Tootsie, I sold her.. Years ago
Well then, I guess an update is in order.
First, dh lost his job, I sold everything, tractor, trailer, truck, all but one cow, my Dexter, Maggie. (13 altogether)
I got a better trailer, and truck, and have 4 head now.
I lost my Dexter bull, Harley,  June 2016. He slipped the pen in a storm and was hit by a truck at 3am.
This was after Maggie lost her first calf Dec 2015
Maggie was bred to a mini Jersey after not settling for nearly a year, and was due Dec 20th.
I lost her and the calf to hydrops last Wed.
I have a 6 month old Angus and 6 month old brangus heifers, doing very well.
And just brought home my new Jersey, Dolly, from being bred to a Jersey bull.
She's 22 months now, didn't settle her first time with the bull. Would've been a May calf, and I hope she settled this time.
I also have a bull calf, 1 1/2 years old, but very tiny... He looks like... A red limousine? He's a Heinz 57, not sure at all of his breeding but it's suggested that he's out of a "Holstein" cow (that looks like a black Hereford) and a Dexter bull.... Idk but he's sweet. No idea what my plans are for him. Freezer? He was skin and bones when I got him (in trade for labor) and has gained a good 60#in two months.

Things are better now, I'm still morning my Maggie moo, but it'll be alright, keep on keepin on.
I hope you guys like conversation... I babble

Pictures in order, piper, valley(left), Dolly, bull before and after.


----------



## raeleigh26 (Dec 21, 2017)

I guess this would've been better in the social forum, I've forgotten how to navigate


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome back! Don't stay away so long! It sure sounds like you have had a tough time of it, wow. Glad you are back.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2017)

You were going through some real tough times when last you were on. Sorry for all your losses. Glad to see you survived and nice to have you back. Did DH finally get re-employed? Feel free to babble all you want. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm with Baymule & Latestarter. Glad to have you back & sorry for your loss. You have quite the variety there.  Long ago, I wanted to do Devon or Dexter cattle.

But, then we bought (could only afford) 5 acres, which isn't enough for cattle or dairy cows. So, I decided goats were a better choice.  I do love my goats!

Love your Jerseys!  They are such pretty animals.


----------



## raeleigh26 (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you!
Yes, we had to take several steps back, dh is very well employed, almost two years now. 
I'd had to sell all my good cows to pay bills during that time and them cut my losses on the scrub steers I had. 
Started over again, again, with the two black beef girls. They should be ready to breed next fall. 
I was holding onto Maggie as she was so dear to me, and the best little milk cow I could ask for, but with her passing, I won't be doing Dexters again. 
Maggie's death was unnecessary, where I am I got no respect or basic care for my minis, I'd been in constant contact, or rather, harassing, 3 vets for two weeks and couldn't get any to come out. I'd actually taken her to one of them two weeks before she went down because she was acting strange and obviously in pain, I thought it was labor. Vet A should've seen it instead of giving her 3 minutes for a palpation and discussion about how dwarf cattle are ruining heritage breeds. 
By the time I got vet 4 out, she was so bad off, having not eaten for over a week, aside from drench and paste that was keeping her alive, she had a fatal reaction to the meds and died minutes after treatment and labor induction. 

Anyway... I've decided to conform to what's expected, and respected, here; black beef cattle.  And I do have my Jersey girl, she's not as laid back as tootsie was, she's more business minded, lol. 
Dolly is 22 months and I'm praying she took this breeding, otherwise I'll have to take her in to see if there's a problem and won't be able to try again until May. 
It has been an uphill battle, but I've got a good solid start. .... Er... Restart... 
I still got no idea about that bull lol
My thinking, knowing how their cattle are managed, is maybe they saw him with the Holstein(Hereford cross?) Since she's an open bar cow, and though he was hers, also, since they never put anything out buy hay, given his malnourished condition when I got him, he may be out of their red Angus cow and limousine cross bull, but very stunted....  Idk
Time will tell his fate, but he is very sweet and curious for having been such a wild thing.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 22, 2017)

raeleigh26 said:


> Since she's an open bar cow, and though he was hers, also, since they never put anything out buy hay, given his malnourished condition when I got him, he may be out of their red Angus cow and limousine cross bull, but very stunted.... Idk


This Open Bar????


----------



## raeleigh26 (Dec 22, 2017)

Meaning she lets any calf nurse lol

I wish!
No, suspected dam is (I'm 99% sure) Holstein/Hereford

Otherwise, they have all crossbred cattle, limousine, Angus, baldy, couple mottled maybe Longhorn? Polled and horned both. And since this calf is so small they think he's by my Dexter bull.  So who knows what he is.

its my understanding that black is dominant, my bull was red, cow is black, to throw red, they'd both have to carry red. Which I guess she could if she's got Hereford in her.
But he doesn't look like either of his supposed parents.

Pics of her:


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

She's pretty. I hate it when I am treated as less than intelligent just because I don't have a certain hanging appendage.   I used to suck it up and take it when I was very young, but I learned to meet them head on and ask what the F is their problem. If a vet is treating you as an inferior, find another vet. Ask up front if they have a problem dealing with a woman, because you aren't stupid and refuse to be treated that way. Be strong, polite and take no crap off anybody.


----------



## raeleigh26 (Dec 23, 2017)

It wasn't me, entirely, they had no use for, it was Maggie. 
Mini cows have no place in black Angus country. Apparently.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Dec 23, 2017)

I had a vet about kill my horse when he cut him. I couldn't get him to come out to stitch him up. Nor could I get a dairy vet that was at the end of my driveway to look at him. It doesn't matter if your male or female some vets just don't like to work on certain kind of animals


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2017)

That is no excuse, just because you don't have the "right" breed of animal. You were double damned, female and with a wonky breed of cow. I'd likely open up a six pack of super b-itch hell on 'em. Do your diligence, vet search. My vet doesn't know sheep, but he is willing to learn and correctly diagnosed a ewe last year that we had to put down. I'll keep him.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 24, 2017)

The reality is ,It's not only the Vets that discriminate against the mid-size and mini cattle. Take one to an auction and 99% of the time they will go through as NO SALE.  Economically they are just not worth the time to bother with what a buyer can make from them as a return. The only way to make a sale is to  the pet or nube market.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 25, 2017)

raeleigh26 said:


> s my understanding that black is dominant, my bull was red, cow is black, to throw red, they'd both have to carry red. Which I guess she could if she's got Hereford in her.
> But he doesn't look like either of his supposed parents.


Depends, on the lineage of the black bull--whether the bull was heterozygouz or homozygous black. The bull can be heterozygous black, and still have the red gene.
A homozygous black bull will throw black calves when bred to a red cow, but a black bull calf from that black-on-red mating can throw red calves.

And if the bull has the diluter gene, it can throw smokies.


----------



## Rammy (Apr 4, 2018)

raeleigh26 said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, we had to take several steps back, dh is very well employed, almost two years now.
> I'd had to sell all my good cows to pay bills during that time and them cut my losses on the scrub steers I had.
> Started over again, again, with the two black beef girls. They should be ready to breed next fall.
> ...





Hi! Just read your post. Its terrible that the vets you took your cow to didnt want to help you because they were seemingly prejudiced against the breed. If your a vet, you should treat any animal with the same respect and dignity you would give any animal. Its your JOB! Doesnt matter if you like that particular breed or not. Im glad to see you are doing better. Been there, done that, also, but not with cows, but getting divorced and clawing my way out of debt and despair despite the negative people around me. You can do it and you did it, too!
Sounds like you are pretty tough and nothing can keep you down.  Glad you and DH are doing well. 

Rammy


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 12, 2018)

Agree with everyone as far as the vet and lack of professionalism.  I would also search a little more for a vet before I went back to them even if you now "conform" to the "black is better" that is going around.  Believe me, that attitude is alive and well here in Va also.  P***es me off.

  Dexters may be a "mini-breed" in size, but they were not developed by the "pet market".  They are a bonafide breed developed in Ireland to better be able to survive in the harsh terrain by not being big and requiring alot of food.  Same as Kerry cattle.  So I would've had my say to that vet.

It is true that they do not bring much at the stockyards/sales yards.  They cannot compete in a feedlot and their size is a detriment for any kind of system that demands that the cattle are of uniform size.  But for a small landowner, they are a good choice for meat and milk.  
Lowline angus are another one that were made fun of.  I had a cow and she was bred back to our easy calving reg angus  bull and would wean a calf that was nearly as tall as her at 7 months.  I have one of her daughters and 2 of her granddaughters now.  They are some of the easiest keeping cattle.  I'd buy another in a heartbeat.  Let the "real farmers" laugh. 

Hope things continue to go better for you.  I am also a "jersey" person, I have several that I use for nurse cows.  My favourite are guernseys, not many of them around that haven't been bred to "conform" to dairy standards and have ruined the breed.  I am using an older typed guernsey to try to bring back some of the hardiness .  Also bred some to Aubrac semen to see how the cross goes.  Might be some good marketable beef....


----------



## Rammy (Apr 12, 2018)

I looked into Dexters for their size and possible beef. I like Jerseys also. I think I may get some more next year to raise on the slow and finish one out for beef. I know it takes longer. 
I work for a vet and he used to do large animal. There are many other vets around here who do large animal and Ive never had a problem with one coming out to see my horse, but I dont know if they have a prejudice against certain breeds of cows. It would tick me off alot if I had to call one out and they wouldnt come because they couldnt be bothered by the breed of cow I had.
I still think about your post where you stated you lost one of your favorite cows because of the attitude of the local vets. Makes me so mad. If you want to raise a certain breed of cow, then do so, and tear any vet who disrespects her/ him a new one. 

Rammy


----------

